# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل با میکرو زیست 11م

## unlucky

سلام!
دوستان تست زیرو از میکرو 11 ببینید :

 سوال : هر بخشی از یک رابط عصبی در نخاع ..........
گزینه صحیح : میتواند پیام عصبی را دریافت و هدایت کند.

توی کتاب اصلا بحثی از این نکرده که آکسون هم میتونه پیام دریافت کنه.
فقط گفته دندریت پیام دریافت میکنه + جسم یاخته ای هم میتونه.

حالا اگه این تست الان تست کنکور میبود. من چیکار باید میکردم ؟؟
اکسون هم حساب کنم ؟ یا نه ؟


یه تست دیگه هست که شمارشیه...
یکی از گزینه هایی که درست تلقی شده اینه :

بعضی از انها  (( آنها = نوروگلیا )) مقدار طبیعی یون ها در مایع میان بافتی بافت عصبی را تنظیم میکنند.

توی کتاب در مورد نوروگلیا ها : � انواع گوناگونی دارند �  � آنها ( نوروگلیا ها ) در حفظ هم ایستایی نورون ها نقش دارند �

الان صورت سوال گفته بعضی از انها.
من باید غلط حساب کنم یا درست ؟؟
کتاب اصلا نیومده بگه که اینا کارهاشون باهم فرق میکنه. فقط گفته انواع گوناگون دارند.
و یه چند تا کار کلی از همه ی نوروگلیا ها مثال زده... ( بدون تفکیک )

این فقط 2 تا مثالش بود...

بر اساس کتاب باید جواب بدیم ؟ یا بر اساس اطلاعات فراتر از کتاب ؟ من چون تا حالا کنکور ندادم نمیدونم. 
شما چجوری جواب میدین ؟؟

----------


## unlucky

خودم با چند نفر مشورت کردم فهمیدم چیکار کنم  :Yahoo (100): 

طبق معمول ممنونم که در تاپیک هایی که یه نفر واقعا سوال داره شرکت میکنین  :Yahoo (20): 
و انقدر تو تاپیک های نا امیدم و از الان بخونم میشه ؟ فعالیت ندارین  :Yahoo (4): 

با سپاس فراوان...

----------


## mehdimhm

> سلام!
> دوستان تست زیرو از میکرو 11 ببینید :
> 
>  سوال : هر بخشی از یک رابط عصبی در نخاع ..........
> گزینه صحیح : میتواند پیام عصبی را دریافت و هدایت کند.
> 
> توی کتاب اصلا بحثی از این نکرده که آکسون هم میتونه پیام دریافت کنه.
> فقط گفته دندریت پیام دریافت میکنه + جسم یاخته ای هم میتونه.
> 
> ...


عه
پسر تو یازدهمی برو حالت بکن
من سوم دبیرستان بودم(حالا انگار چند سال پیش بود  :Yahoo (4):  ) هیچ تفریحی نبود که نکرده باشم  :Yahoo (4): 
#شوخی
ر.ا:ببین عزیز من کلا سه جور سیناپس داریم
#آکسون به دندریت
#آکسون به جسم سلولی
آکسون به آکسون
که برای سومی مثالی تو کتاب نداریم ولی تو اینارو بدون!!
ضمناً وحی نشده که فقط دندریت پیام دریافت کنه
موفق باشی

----------


## unlucky

> عه
> پسر تو یازدهمی برو حالت بکن
> من سوم دبیرستان بودم(حالا انگار چند سال پیش بود  ) هیچ تفریحی نبود که نکرده باشم 
> #شوخی
> ر.ا:ببین عزیز من کلا سه جور سیناپس داریم
> #آکسون به دندریت
> #آکسون به جسم سلولی
> آکسون به آکسون
> که برای سومی مثالی تو کتاب نداریم ولی تو اینارو بدون!!
> ...


حال چیه دهنمون سرویسه  :Yahoo (21):  

داداش این 3 حالتو میدونم خودم.

میگم کتاب درسی گفته دندریت و جسم سلولی پیام دریافت میکنن.
اصلا در مورد پیام دریافت کردن اکسون حرفی نزده که.
حالا که حرفی نزده. تو سوالا باید اکسونم حساب کنیم ؟؟ یا نه ؟؟

کلا حرف من این بود...
ولی فهمیدم چیکار کنم.
به هر حال ممنون وقت گذاشتی.

----------


## mehdi9090

> حال چیه دهنمون سرویسه  
> 
> داداش این 3 حالتو میدونم خودم.
> 
> میگم کتاب درسی گفته دندریت و جسم سلولی پیام دریافت میکنن.
> اصلا در مورد پیام دریافت کردن اکسون حرفی نزده که.
> حالا که حرفی نزده. تو سوالا باید اکسونم حساب کنیم ؟؟ یا نه ؟؟
> 
> کلا حرف من این بود...
> ...


داداش تو به اینا میگی مطالب تو کتاب بهش اشاره نشده خیلی سبز رو ببینی چی میگی اینقد نکات الکی گفته

----------


## mehdi9090

این تست شماره چنده؟

----------


## mehdi9090

> سلام!
> دوستان تست زیرو از میکرو 11 ببینید :
> 
>  سوال : هر بخشی از یک رابط عصبی در نخاع ..........
> گزینه صحیح : میتواند پیام عصبی را دریافت و هدایت کند.
> 
> توی کتاب اصلا بحثی از این نکرده که آکسون هم میتونه پیام دریافت کنه.
> فقط گفته دندریت پیام دریافت میکنه + جسم یاخته ای هم میتونه.
> 
> ...


کتاب نشر الگو رو بررسی کردم تو یکی از تستاش گفته در نورون ها دندریت ها و جسم یاخته ای می تواند پیام را دریافت کند و اسمی از اکسون نیاورده

----------


## حمید رضا زارع

> سلام!
> دوستان تست زیرو از میکرو 11 ببینید :
> 
>  سوال : هر بخشی از یک رابط عصبی در نخاع ..........
> گزینه صحیح : میتواند پیام عصبی را دریافت و هدایت کند.
> 
> توی کتاب اصلا بحثی از این نکرده که آکسون هم میتونه پیام دریافت کنه.
> فقط گفته دندریت پیام دریافت میکنه + جسم یاخته ای هم میتونه.
> 
> ...


هر سه بخش نورون می‌تونن پیام رو دریافت کنن. آکسون هم می‌تونه پیام رو از جسم سلولی یا از یک سلول پیش‌سیناپسی دریافت کنه.

در ارتباط با سوال دوم، اگه منظورتون اینه که باید به قید ایراد بگیرین یا نه، باید بگم که در کنکور و تست‌های استاندارد، نیازی نیست که بدونین مثلا قید بسیاری درسته یا برخی. فقط کافیه بدونین که همش نیست یا هست. الانم همونجور که خودتون گفتین، انواعی از نوروگلیاها با وظایف مختلف وجود دارن و بعضی از نوروگلیاها در هومئوستازی نورون‌ها نقش دارن.
به‌طور کلی، همونجور که در مقدمه هم نوشتیم، سوالات رو فقط بر اساس اطلاعات کتاب درسی بررسی کنین. اگه جایی نکته‌ای هست و شما اون رو در کتاب درسی ندیدین، باید بگردین و بفهمین که اون نکته کجای کتاب بوده

----------


## unlucky

> کتاب نشر الگو رو بررسی کردم تو یکی از تستاش گفته در نورون ها دندریت ها و جسم یاخته ای می تواند پیام را دریافت کند و اسمی از اکسون نیاورده


خب همین دیگه!
الان تکلیف من چیه ؟؟
کدومو قبول کنیم ؟؟

----------


## unlucky

> هر سه بخش نورون می‌تونن پیام رو دریافت کنن. آکسون هم می‌تونه پیام رو از جسم سلولی یا از یک سلول پیش‌سیناپسی دریافت کنه.
> 
> در ارتباط با سوال دوم، اگه منظورتون اینه که باید به قید ایراد بگیرین یا نه، باید بگم که در کنکور و تست‌های استاندارد، نیازی نیست که بدونین مثلا قید بسیاری درسته یا برخی. فقط کافیه بدونین که همش نیست یا هست. الانم همونجور که خودتون گفتین، انواعی از نوروگلیاها با وظایف مختلف وجود دارن و بعضی از نوروگلیاها در هومئوستازی نورون‌ها نقش دارن.
> به‌طور کلی، همونجور که در مقدمه هم نوشتیم، سوالات رو فقط بر اساس اطلاعات کتاب درسی بررسی کنین. اگه جایی نکته‌ای هست و شما اون رو در کتاب درسی ندیدین، باید بگردین و بفهمین که اون نکته کجای کتاب بوده


آقای زارع فکر میکنم توجیه نیستید.

من میدونم هر 3 بخش میتونن دریافت کنن.
بحث اینه که توی کتاب نگفته آکسون هم میتونه دریافت کنه.
کتاب فقط گفته دندریت و جسم یاخته ای...
حالا ما تو کنکور باید چیکار کنیم ؟؟ آکسونم حساب کنیم ؟ یا نه ؟

--------------------------------------------------------------

شما میگید اگه فکر کردید نکته در کتاب نبوده برید بگردید و پیداش کنید.
ولی واقعا بعضی نکته ها اصلا توی کتاب نیومده...

------------------------------------------------------------

راستی یه نگاه به سوال 13 صفحه 27 بندازید.

گزینه چهارم رو شما غلط حساب کردید.

میخوام بدونم چرا غلطه ؟؟

توی پاسخنامه گفته به خاطر لغت  "بعضی"  غلط حساب میشه.

ولی توجهی به کلمه "حداقل" نشده...

حداقل بخشی از آکسون بعضی از انواع یاخته های عصبی. در دستگاه عصبی مرکزی مشاهده میشوند.
اگر کلمه حداقل نمیومد. اونوقت غلط میشد.

مگه معنی کلمه حداقل = دست کم نیست ؟؟
دست کم بخشی از اکسون بعضی از انواع یاخته های عصبی در دستگاه عصبی مرکزی مشاهده میشود.

این الان چرا غلطه ؟؟

----------


## حمید رضا زارع

> آقای زارع فکر میکنم توجیه نیستید.
> 
> من میدونم هر 3 بخش میتونن دریافت کنن.
> بحث اینه که توی کتاب نگفته آکسون هم میتونه دریافت کنه.
> کتاب فقط گفته دندریت و جسم یاخته ای...
> حالا ما تو کنکور باید چیکار کنیم ؟؟ آکسونم حساب کنیم ؟ یا نه ؟
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


بهتون گفتم که، مثلا آکسون می‌تونه پیام رو از جسم سلولی دریافت کنه. نیازی نیست که حتما عین جمله در کتاب بیاد. یا کلی مثال برای آکسون در فصل حواس داریم. علاوه‌بر این، آکسون می‌تونه سیناپس‌ هم تشکیل بده.
هر نکته‌ای در کتاب درسی هست، یا مستقیما هست یا قابل‌برداشت هست. پس باید پیداش کنین
آکسون همه انواع‌ نورون‌ها در دستگاه عصبی مرکزی هست نه فقط بعضی از اونا

----------


## unlucky

من دیگه حرفی ندارم!  :Yahoo (21): 

ولی { بعضی } با { حداقل بعضی } فرق داره!

----------


## حمید رضا زارع

> من دیگه حرفی ندارم! 
> 
> ولی { بعضی } با { حداقل بعضی } فرق داره!


متوجه منظور سوال نشدین.
وقتی سوال میگه حداقل بخشی از آکسون، یعنی یا فقط یه قسمتی از آکسون یا کل آکسون در بخش مرکزی وجود داره. تا اینجاش درست هست. امل گفته که حداقل بخشی از آکسون بعضی از نورون‌ها. اگه این درست باشه، یعنی بعضی از نورون‌ها هم هستند که حتی یه بخشی از آکسونشونم در بخش مرکزی دستگاه عصبی نیست

----------


## Sina1030

آقای زارع میشه لینک کانال تلگرامی میکروی زیست رو بگید تا ما هم جوین شیم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Sina1030

سلام دوستان بنظر شما این تست میکرو اشکال نداره فک کنم اشتباه چاپی باشه :

* تب ، برخلاف پاسخ التهابی ، ............. است ، اما همانند آن ، باعث .............. می شود*.

1) نوعی پاسخ سراسری _ افزایش دمای بدن
2) تحت تاثیر هیپوتالاموس _ یکی از نشانه های بیماری های میکروبی 
3) همراه با افزایش دما _ ایمنی در برابر میکروب ها در دومین خط دفاعی بدن
4) ناشی از تاثیر ترشحات میکروبی بر هیپوتالاموس _ کاهش فعالیت میکروب ها 

تو پاسخنامه گفته گزینه چهار ولی گزینه ی دو هم درسته؟؟؟؟

----------


## حمید رضا زارع

> سلام دوستان بنظر شما این تست میکرو اشکال نداره فک کنم اشتباه چاپی باشه :
> 
> ������* تب ، برخلاف پاسخ التهابی ، ............. است ، اما همانند آن ، باعث .............. می شود*.
> 
> 1) نوعی پاسخ سراسری _ افزایش دمای بدن
> 2) تحت تاثیر هیپوتالاموس _ یکی از نشانه های بیماری های میکروبی 
> 3) همراه با افزایش دما _ ایمنی در برابر میکروب ها در دومین خط دفاعی بدن
> 4) ناشی از تاثیر ترشحات میکروبی بر هیپوتالاموس _ کاهش فعالیت میکروب ها 
> 
> تو پاسخنامه گفته گزینه چهار ولی گزینه ی دو هم درسته؟؟؟؟


متاسفانه گزینه ۲ کلا اشتباه نوشته شده  :Yahoo (21): 
قسمت اول گزینه ۲ باید بشه همراه با افزایش دما

----------


## Moein ch

خب آقای دکتر اینهمه این کتاب دیر اومد گفتین میخوایم بی غلط باشه تا حالا که چنتا غلط پیدا کردن.لااقل مثل نشرالگو توی کانالتون اصلاحیات رو بگین تا درستش کنن بچه ها

----------


## Moein ch

هر چند فیلتره الان :Yahoo (76):

----------


## حمید رضا زارع

> خب آقای دکتر اینهمه این کتاب دیر اومد گفتین میخوایم بی غلط باشه تا حالا که چنتا غلط پیدا کردن.لااقل مثل نشرالگو توی کانالتون اصلاحیات رو بگین تا درستش کنن بچه ها


سلام
کتاب هرچقدر هم که دیر بیاد و ویراستاری بشه، باز هم توش مشکل پیدا میشه و این چیز اجتناب‌ناپذیری هست. فقط میشه درصد خطاها رو کم کرد که در این زمینه فکر کنم میکرو از همه موفق‌تر باشه و کمترین غلط رو داشته باشه. تا الان از بین مواردی که برای ما ارسال شده، توی کل ۵ تا فصل، کلا ۲ تا سؤال یه مقدار مشکل علمی داشتن که البته اونم با توجه به پاسخنامه و درسنامه، مشخص بوده که مورد درست چی هست و مشکلات دیگه همه موارد تایپی و فنی بودن که باز هم تأثیری بر فهم مطلب نداشتن. 
یعنی می‌تونم اینجوری بهتون بگم که شما میکرو یازدهم رو که بخونین، تمامی مطالبی که می‌خونین از نظر علمی درست هست و نیازی نیست نگران باشین. اگر هم مشکلی وجود داشته باشه، از طریق سایت و کانال تلگرام اطلاع‌رسانی میشه.

----------


## amirabedini68

> سلام
> کتاب هرچقدر هم که دیر بیاد و ویراستاری بشه، باز هم توش مشکل پیدا میشه و این چیز اجتناب‌ناپذیری هست. فقط میشه درصد خطاها رو کم کرد که در این زمینه فکر کنم میکرو از همه موفق‌تر باشه و کمترین غلط رو داشته باشه. تا الان از بین مواردی که برای ما ارسال شده، توی کل ۵ تا فصل، کلا ۲ تا سؤال یه مقدار مشکل علمی داشتن که البته اونم با توجه به پاسخنامه و درسنامه، مشخص بوده که مورد درست چی هست و مشکلات دیگه همه موارد تایپی و فنی بودن که باز هم تأثیری بر فهم مطلب نداشتن. 
> یعنی می‌تونم اینجوری بهتون بگم که شما میکرو یازدهم رو که بخونین، تمامی مطالبی که می‌خونین از نظر علمی درست هست و نیازی نیست نگران باشین. اگر هم مشکلی وجود داشته باشه، از طریق سایت و کانال تلگرام اطلاع‌رسانی میشه.


درباره iq ما کنکوری ها
که جلد 95 اشو داریم برخی از اصلاحیه هارو تو کانال تلگرام گذاشتین
ولی هنوز بسیاری از تستای غلط و ابهام دار مونده که بهش پرداخته نشده

مثل اینکه گفته بودین ایمیل بدیم به ی آدرسی که از اونجا هم چیزی نصیب من نشد

بهترین کتابِ زیست کنکور iq عه
ولی خیلی اذیت کنندست که من به هر تستی که ازش میبینم شک میکنم و بعضی جاها که دوتا تستِ متناقض تو کتاب میبینم کلی از وقتمو از دست میدم که بفهمم تستِ درست کدوم بوده...کاش بیشتر به ما توجه میکردین


اصلاحیه کاملی رو منتشر نکردین؟

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

شکل کتاب درسی :


جمله میکرو زیست و شکلی که ازش تو تستا استفاده کرده اینو میگن :

میشه موضع‌دریچه ها رو مشخص کنید؟

----------


## a.ka

*خوش بحالتون استاد زارع چه کتابی نوشته واستون  کاش ما  هم دوم-سوم همچین کتابی داشتیم . خوب استفاده کنین ازش .
*

----------


## Pa__r__sa

من این تاپیکو اصلا ندیده بودم والا من تست نشرالگو خیلی سبزو میزنم باسه زیست چند روز پیش تستایه ابی قلم چی هم زدم منتها اصلا چنین چیزی ندیدم که بگه اکسون پیام دریافت میکنه سیناپس اره ولی دریافت نه اصلا شوکه شدم الان دیدم

----------


## حمید رضا زارع

خب کافیه به این نکته دقت کنین که منظور تز دریافت پیام توسط دندریت و جسم سلولی هم همون دریافت پیام در سیناپس هست

----------


## حمید رضا زارع

این شکل چون حالت سه‌بعدی داره یکم، زیاد مشخص نیست. به شکل‌های دیگه قلب نگاه کنین

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

آقای زارع یه ایراد تایپی از میکرو زیست دهم .صفحه ی ۴۲۲ بررسی گزینه ی ۳ سوال ۹۵ . اون خط آخرش حواستون نبوده نوشتین در مرحله استراحت عمومی خون از قلب خارج می شود و حجم خون درون قلب کاهش می یابد (به جای سیستول بطنی)

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

یه ایراد دیگه )صفحه ی ۴۲۴ سوال ۹۹ بررسی گزینه ۲ .متنش :دریچه های دهلیزی -بطنی زمانی  باز میشوند که فشار خون درون بطن بیشتر از فشار خون درون دهلیز باشد !
لطفا اصلاحش کنید

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

تست ۱۳۲ !

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

اقای @حمید رضا زارع زمیشه واسه تناقضانی که فت و فراوون توی بخش الکترو کاردیو گرام هست یه اصلاحیه بزنید ؟ 



شیطونه میگه دیگه تست زیست نزنم  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

مردد بودم اینو بزارم یانه :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge



----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

چون مگاکاریوسیت وقتی از طریق حفره های مویرگ میخواد وارد شه بزرگه و نمیتونه ولی سیتوپلاسمش توش میمونه و بر اثر فشار خون تیکه تیکه میشه .مثل این میمونه که یه پارچه رو بگیری تو رود خونه و به مرور فشار رودخونه پارچه رو تیکه تیکه کنه .ینی در واقع همون خود قطعه قطعش میکنه

----------


## Magicbox

خب چرا مشکل برات پیش آمَدَه؟یاخته ینی سلول پلاکت ها هم بدون هسته هستند(البته میتوکندری دارن)


البته نمیدونم تو نظام جدید به میتوکندری چی میگین همون که atp درست میکنه.


البته نمیدونم تو نظام جدید به atp چی میگین.همون که کریستا داره.متاسفانه معادل اینم نمیدونم

ببین همون که قهوه ایه.البته شاید تو نظام جدید رنگ شکل عوض شده باشه

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge



----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

> خب چرا مشکل برات پیش آمَدَه؟یاخته ینی سلول پلاکت ها هم بدون هسته هستند(البته میتوکندری دارن)
> 
> 
> البته نمیدونم تو نظام جدید به میتوکندری چی میگین همون که atp درست میکنه.
> *راکیزه* 
> 
> البته نمیدونم تو نظام جدید به atp( *همونه*)چی میگین.همون که کریستا داره.متاسفانه معادل اینم نمیدونم
> 
> ببین همون که قهوه ایه.البته شاید تو نظام جدید رنگ شکل عوض شده باشه


مشکلم اینه پلاکتا سلول نیستن

----------


## Magicbox

> مشکلم اینه پلاکتا سلول نیستن


جیزز فاکین' کرایست مگاکاریوسیت  :Yahoo (21): 

تو نظام ما سلول بودن.الان طبق چه استدلالی میگی سلول نیستن

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

> جیزز فاکین' کرایست <---اینا چین 
> 
> مگاکاریوسیت 
> 
> تو نظام ما سلول بودن.الان طبق چه استدلالی میگی سلول نیستن


استدلالم متن کتاب درسی و همین کتابه . :Yahoo (106): 
چون کتاب گفته پلاکت ها قطعات سلولی ان

----------


## Magicbox

> استدلالم متن کتاب درسی و همین کتابه .
> چون کتاب گفته پلاکت ها قطعات سلولی ان


این که خارج از نظام تدریسی ماست ولی یحتمل پلاکت ها سلول هایی هستند که با قطعه قطعه شدن یه سلول  دیگه بوجود میان
حالا باز آقای زارع یا بقیه دوستان نظام جدید بهتر میتونن اظهار نظر کنن

----------


## Sina1030

اشتباه تایپی
باید بجای کروموزوم می نوشت دوک تقسیم!!!!

----------


## حمید رضا زارع

ممنون از نطراتتون ، در چاپ‌های بعدی اصلاح می‌شن

----------


## Sina1030

اشتباه تایپی 
میکرو زیست یازدهم صفحه ی 429:
اولین نکته:
 

آقای زارع شما واسه پایه دوازدهم برنامه ی خاصی ندارین ؟؟
منظورم کتابایی که فقط تست باشن واسه جمع بندی و...  بجز میکرو ، کتاب دیگه ای هم چاپ می کنین ؟؟؟

----------

